# Tecumseh points



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

The parts breakdown says my Tecumseh HM100 uses 30547a points. Anyone know if these are universal in Tecumseh's? I'd love to just trot down to the hardware store for points.

I'm guessing it's a points problem. I've had a mid-throttle problem for a while but now it's much worse and doesn't respond to lean or rich adjustments.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

yes those are the standard tec points that you would find almost anywhere. do the condenser while you are there.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

But of course!!! Thanks. I didn't want to have to have them shipped.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I was looking stuff up and there's a Mega Fire electronic ignition?? Anyone use this?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*EI*



nt40lanman said:


> I was looking stuff up and there's a Mega Fire electronic ignition?? Anyone use this?


Are you sure it's for a Tecumseh? I've seen them for Briggs but I've not seen one for a Tecumseh.

Your run issues sounds like it's more likely carb related than to ignition. Not impossible but if it was me I'd look at the carb first. Check especially the 3 small holes in the carb throat, they seem to get plugged alot when not being used.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

It has a slight carb issue in the mid range but this is new and different. It took me 30 pulls to get it to go instead of the usual 1-2 and it ran like crap even thought I put the mix lean enough to stall and rich enough to cough black. It was pricey but I picked up points and condenser locally. I'll be nice to know there's new points in there. Is there any special way to clean the ports near the throttle plate? I got a wire in there as best I could.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Can anyone offer some pre-operation hints for point replacement? What's the gap supposed to be and how easy does the flywheel come off?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Misc*



nt40lanman said:


> Can anyone offer some pre-operation hints for point replacement? What's the gap supposed to be and how easy does the flywheel come off?


Right from the manual:
All models have point setting of .020" (.508 mm), spark plug gap of .030" (.762 mm), valve seat angle of 46​​​​0.​
All dimensions are in inches.
 
I pull the flywheel cover, hold the flywheel with a strap clam while loosening the nut (3/4"). I have a gear puller I use to pop the flywheel loose. I leave the nut on the end of the crankshaft till the flywheel is loose. The rest is simple disassembly and reassembly. Turn the crank to the high spot of the lobe while setting the points gap. If possible, I like to use a bronze or brass feeler gauge (non-magnetic) though steel ones are fine. Once I set it, I like to rotate the crank a full turn and then recheck the points gap.

Reassemble when done. That's it.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks guys!! I thought I remembered whacking the crank to get a flywheel off way back. I don't have a gear puller that big. I may tackle it tomorrow as we have a possible storm tomorrow night.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Flywheel*



nt40lanman said:


> Thanks guys!! I thought I remembered whacking the crank to get a flywheel off way back. I don't have a gear puller that big. I may tackle it tomorrow as we have a possible storm tomorrow night.


Some flywheels have threaded holes in the front so you can use something like a steeringwheel puller to get them loose. I use a large gearpulley because I have it and it fits most flywheels I've run into. Biggest thing with a gear puller is to insure you have it hooked outside the flywheel and don't damage the starter ring.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a steering wheel puller and would use that if there are tapped holes. As i remember, the center of the crank should have a tapered hole that you can put a punch in as well.





HCBPH said:


> Some flywheels have threaded holes in the front so you can use something like a steeringwheel puller to get them loose. I use a large gearpulley because I have it and it fits most flywheels I've run into. Biggest thing with a gear puller is to insure you have it hooked outside the flywheel and don't damage the starter ring.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Bad news. I broke a bolt in the head but it's not a head bolt, it just holds the front cover.

Worse news, I found out the problem. The points are missing!!! Who stole my points???


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think all engines with the coil outside the flywheel are electronic ignition aren't they?


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I remember someone saying something about an external coil and I thought of that when I got the cover off. I guess my problems really are all carb related. ****.


----------

